# Can small children ride mini's



## twoboys1princess (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to Mini's and new to the forum. I am getting my daughter (she's 3 almost 4,) two mini's. We have horses, but have never had mini's. I know she is going to want to ride them. Not for long, I'm only talking 10-15 minutes at a time, once in a while?? Is it OK? I have read that you shouldn't ride them, and then I have heard that is is OK for small kids to ride? So some opinions on this would be greatly appreciated. Also one of the mini's is only a year old, and the other mare is in foal, due in June. I would assume riding the mare in foal would not be a good idea, but what about the other one? Too young, or should they not be ridden at all?

Thanks and I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Warpony (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't have a problem with putting a very small child on a calm full grown mini for a lead around the yard once in a while, but by that I mean toddler sized child. I would not put a 4 year old on a yearling at all. A yearling is really just a baby. At almost 4 if you want something for your daughter to ride a pony would be a much better choice.


----------



## Mona (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree, it does not hurt them to carry around proportionate weight. I think you would do better having the mare in foal carry her. It would not be enough weight to harm her, and safrer than hurting the yearling's growth plates. One thing to keep in mind...maybe the hore(s) are not used to having a child on their back, and they may not welcome it, so be prepared. If this is the case, I would not insist that the pregnant mare keep trying, as that may be too upsetting for her. Also, even if she is used to kids on her back, she may be somewhat irritable being so heavy in foal, and hormonal from being pregnant, so let her have her way at this time. If she wants no part in it, just accept it. There will be lots of time this summer after the foal is born. Good Luck, and enjoy your new "babies".


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 23, 2007)

It all depends on the size of your daughter and the size of your mini :bgrin If you have a 34' mini that is well muscles with clean legs, a small 3 or 4 yr old should be fine. I have stout kids and even tho my son is 4 we do not let him ride a mini because he is a big boy. He has his own QH to ride. On our drill team a 5 yr old little girl rides her mini mare on drill team and Whinny does barrels, poles etc. The little girl is an awsome rider and 5 but very tiny. The mini is a solid 35-36" and very sturdy built. She has no problems being ridden and is very fast. Use your head with whatever you choose. I would NEVER ever put a child or any weight on a growing baby. We do not saddle train our big horses until over 4 yrs old. They are NOT ready for more weight. Goodluck


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 23, 2007)

NO yearling should ever be ridden irrespective of size or the weight of the rider.

As a rule horse should not be ridden before they are three- mainly because they just are not mature enough, mentally.

Having said that, if the mare is bid enough and quiet enough, once she has had her foal, there is no reason why you cannot ask her if it would be OK- most minis are alright about this sort of thing, it rarely takes as much training as it does with a big horse.

How big is your Mini, and what is her build like??

Oh and WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 23, 2007)

minis are no different then large horses when it comes to age and yearlings should not be ridden however that said they make wonderful riding horses for children.. alot depends on the size/build of both child and horse but I have seen a 6-8 yr olds riding a B mini doing barrels and actually doing them quite well!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 23, 2007)

I would never let any size child ride a yearling horse. The horse is going through some important leg growth as well as some important emotional and mental development.

By age 3, if the horse is mature both physically and mentally, I would consider it. Some aren't mature until age 5. The mini's height and bone structure would determine how much weight is allowed.

I agree with you that a pregnant mare, especially due in June should not be ridden. After the foal is born, if the mare's temperment is okay, I would consider it -- also determining her height and bone structure with how much weight to put on her.

MA


----------



## twoboys1princess (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you for all your responses. You confirmed what I was thinking to be true, but wanted other opinions. Little Chelsea (my daughter) will be happy to just be able to lead them around. She will have to wait until the mare foals to ride her, no big deal.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Warpony (Mar 23, 2007)

....and if you train them drive then once she is too big to ride them the whole family can enjoy using them. :bgrin

Congratulations on your new family members and good job on researching and asking around for advice from people with experience! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that when the baby is born the last thing your daughter will be thinking about for a while is riding LOL Babies tend to take up a lot of interest around a place. And I agree, train then to ride and drive and they will never be "outgrown"!


----------

